
Millions of IoT Devices Possibly Affected by 'Devil's Ivy' Flaw - pferde
http://www.securityweek.com/millions-iot-devices-possibly-affected-devils-ivy-flaw
======
pferde
The original blog post of the Senrio security group:
[http://blog.senr.io/blog/devils-ivy-flaw-in-widely-used-
thir...](http://blog.senr.io/blog/devils-ivy-flaw-in-widely-used-third-party-
code-impacts-millions)

